# brp diff slipping



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I got a used BRP v2 with a ball diff and I can't get the diff to stop slipping, even when its tightened down a lot. any tips on what I should do? it almost seems as if the ring is slipping on the plastic wheel hub.


----------



## sheveman (Oct 7, 2004)

the ring should be glued to the wheel hub. check and see if it came loose, or if it was glued at all. I know of a few people who have missed this step in the instructions when assembling the diff.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

what should it be glued with? CA glue?


----------



## sheveman (Oct 7, 2004)

yes CA ,also the other diff ring should be glued to the round metal piece on the axle.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

still not the best, but better. wish the rings were bigger so you could fit 12 balls in. oh well.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

smojoe,

Here are something to check,

Check the diff side wheel to make sure there is a chamfer on the outside where the ball bearing goes. If there is none the bearing is riding on the wheel and not able work.

Make sure the other wheel is tight on the axle. When you tighten the diff you hold the none diff side wheel. If it is loose it may seem like you are tightening the diff but actual nothing is happening.

The last thing to check, make the the hub that holds the diff ring on the wheel does not slip, it should be tight, using some pressure to push it on the wheel. If it is loose just a drop of CA should do the trick.
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

One other thing the brass bushing in the gear may need to be filed down the width. It is prob rubbing the wheel.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Instead of CA glue for the rings I use a rubber adhisive glue called Plyobond or DAP.. it holds real well and comes apart when ya want it to.. I use it for metal to metal contact as well as metal to plastic.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

tang- everything you said to check out was okay. I even replaced the bearing in the hub with a new one.

bud- filed down to how thick? mine is about .110 right now


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Go down to the width of the area that it runs on. If that does not work the diff ring space is too narrow or the wheel hub is too long.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

working better. I took the bushing down to .100. maybe I am just too used to my 12th scale "big" diffs?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You do not want to lock the diff down like the 1/12th !!!!!

Put car on the track and punch it, diff should slip for like a foot or two. If you lock it down like the 1/12th it knocks some of the torque out of the motor or You will spin the tires.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

ahh, thats why it didn't seem to work "right." I am so used to free diff action without the spur slipping. lol, thanks Bud.


----------

